# New life..?



## Lucky Jackson (May 6, 2012)

Hi,

I am an English girl who recently visited Sharm El Sheikh for the first time.

Whilst on holiday there I met a man who was really nice and never asked for anything more than friendship. Since returning to the UK, I have been in contact daily with him for 4 months and we have developed some strong feelings towards one another.

Having read some of the articles about Egyptian men, naturally I am skeptical of his intentions. The cultural differences and beliefs we share are an additional problem, therefore I have reservations about jumping into anything serious, like marriage until I get to know him more.

He tells me he loves me and wants to build a future together, and in an ideal world I wish we could because I've fallen for him. Like most tourists, I am not naive in holiday romances and how some of these men operate, but I try to give people the benefit of the doubt and believe in the good in people.

He is a Muslim and I do not have a religion, so when I have asked if his family will accept our relationship, he said they are already aware of his feelings towards me and will be happy if he is happy. I do not have any interest in converting, he has confirmed this is not a problem, but I am willing to understand it and respect it where I feel necessary.

I am currently thinking of relocating to Egypt not for him, but to start a new life as I am bored of the mundane English existence. 

I'd like to know more about Sharm in Egypt and how life is over there. Any tips on how to find a good job, place to live, cost of living, language courses etc would be greatly appreciated. I suppose I am also looking for any constructive tips on the dangers of entering into a relationship with an Egyptian man, to equip me with the ability recognize any potential "extensions of the truth".

Thanks in advance



Just a little bit of a background

1) He claims to be unmarried and a virgin, he knows I am not a virgin.
2) He does work in the tourist industry and has a job working in Hotel Administration
3) He has confirmed he would only marry once if I agreed to marry him
4) He has expressed only the desire to remain in Egypt..not live in the UK (he wouldn't mind visiting, but knows it is practically impossible)
5) I hear all the time from his friends that he is a good man and loves me
6) He doesn't talk much of his family but says on my next visit he would like to take me to his home and to meet them


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry I do not allow love stories on the forum, because quite simply they are all the same.. just read back to when we allowed these posts and you will see that every thing you have said he is telling you is the same as every other post and I am pretty sure our views will not have changed,

Good luck on whatever descion you make

maiden


----------

